# اسئلة عامة



## عبد الكريم جليل (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ا- ماالفرق بين الاجهاد والضغط
2- لوتركنا باب الثلاجة مفتوحا في غرفة معزولة تماما فهل ستبرد الغرفة
3- مالفرق بين engine and machine


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (2 أكتوبر 2011)

عبد الكريم جليل قال:


> ا- ماالفرق بين الاجهاد والضغط
> 2- لوتركنا باب الثلاجة مفتوحا في غرفة معزولة تماما فهل ستبرد الغرفة
> 3- مالفرق بين engine and machine



1- الفرق بين الإجهاد والضغط
الإجهاد هو مقدار القوة على وحدة المساحة المؤثرة على الأجسام الجاسئة وهو لا يشترط أن يكون متساوياً على جميع نقاط الجسم التي تؤثر عليه القوة
أما الضغط فهو وإن كان يمثل أيضاً القوة على وحدة المساحة ولكنها هنا وحدة المساحة العمودية وكذلك فهو خاص بالموائع وليس الأجسام الصلبة وله صفة أخرى أنه يكون متساوياً على جميع نقاط المائع وعلى جدران الإناء.

2- لو تركنا باب الثلاجة مفتوحاً فالحقيقة أن درجة الحرارة في الغرفة سترتفع  نتيجة درجة الحرارة التي سنتنتج من الهدر في الطاقة الكهربية، يعني ببساطة لو اعتبرنا الغرفة وبداخلها الثلاجة أنها نظام مغلق، فهذا النظام تدخله طاقة كهربية ولا تخرج منه طاقة، وهو ما يعني أن الطاقة الكهربية التي تدخل سيتم تخزينها داخل النظام، وبما أنه لا توجد بطارية شحن نخزن فيها الكهرباء  فهذا يعني أنها ستتحول لحرارة بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة مما يؤدي لارتفاع درجة حرارة الغرفة

3- هذا السؤال لست متأكداً منه ولكن خليني أقول، أن engine وهو ما يسمى بالفصحى على حد علمي "دولاب" وهو ما يعمل على تحويل الطاقة في أي صورة كانت لطاقة حركية يمكن الاستفادة منها.
أما machine وهو ما يعرب بـ "ماكينة" أو "معدة" وهي ما تستهلك طاقة من أجل تحقيق خدمة كماكينة الطباعة وكالسيارة وكالحاسب الآلي.

ولكن هناك تعقيب من زميل لي :71: بحث عن طريق النت أن engine فقط متعلقة بتحويل الطاقة الحرارية لحركية، أما إذا كانت طاقة كهربية فهي motor "محرك كهربي"


----------

